# Dash AC intermittently blowing cold air, then hot



## mhbell (Oct 12, 2015)

Dash AC intermittently blowing cold air, then hot *My Dash AC blows cold air when the engine is cold, but after it gets warmed up it blows hot air. I assume that it has a Evans Tempcon Electronic Coolant Valve that can shut off the coolant to the heater core when the dash AC is turned on. There is also a Vacuum Pot on the bottom of the AC shroud which I think operates a flapper blending door between the heater core and the AC. With the engine cold and idling, I get cold air. But going down a flat highway engine not under load I get hot air. Pulled into a rest area and with engine warm, and at idle I still get hot air. Is it the Evans Coolant Valve that is bad, or something in the controls. **I have heard that some replaced the valve with a manually operated ball valve to use during the summer months. Can anyone shed some light on this and is there a way to check it out.*​ *Mel*​


----------



## C Nash (Oct 12, 2015)

Have you checked to see if the clutch on the compressor was still engaged when not cooling?  Probab;y a door not operating right allowing the heater to out do the cooling.  Let us know what you find.  What RV do you have?


----------



## mhbell (Oct 16, 2015)

It has to be a Vacuum Leak or kinked line because now it is blowing through the defrosters no mater what position the mode switch is in. That is a safety feature when Vacum is lost.
Mel


----------



## Samaran (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't thik so!!!
create a store online shopping clothing electronics  holidays daily deals


----------

